# Merlin Engine Digital Simulation



## GregP (Jul 17, 2022)

This looks interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 17, 2022)

I liked it until I saw the backward prop blades at the end.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bretoal2 (Jul 20, 2022)

Clearance (distance) between piston and valves at top dead center seems really curious for me !

.... and valve lift is obviously underestimated....


----------

